# Caught a Good one.



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad and I went to the camp last weekend to do a little Bass Fishing and see if we could find a hog. The bass fishing went way better than the hog hunting. We had a rough time fishing with the wind blowing 30mph but we ended up with a few fish and one real nice one. 










Fish weighed a little over 10lbs on my Boga grip. She ate a terminator spinner bait black/chartrouse. Released to fight another day.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish. I like the new blue paint job on the Lake and Bay.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/19/2010)*Nice fish. I like the new blue paint job on the Lake and Bay.




Looks like he's done some major modifications to it.



Were there not enough rod holders from the factory? Had to add those back two?



Oh, and nice fish Dusty.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job:bowdown and way ta let him fight another day....:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I dropped the 300 for a 30lb thrust minn kota. and replaced all the stainless rod holders with home made PVC. Oh and painted it baby blue tocomplimant Joe's eyes.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a hawg, thanx for the report.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

That is pretty fish! You can throw a spinner bait a million times and never catch one like that..well done!


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey dusty thats a very nice Bass we use them for bait here in Missouri, ha ha just kiddin see ya inJULY


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. 

I am looking forward to July. I'll have the new boat by then.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Bass DP. Congrats on the catch!!!!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Very good fish!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm jealous............. where's this camp?


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Camp is in AL.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats a monster bass.:bowdown


----------

